# Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!



## Robbster77 (9. September 2015)

*Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*

Hallo,

ich habe letzte Woche bei eBay einen Intel Core I5-4690K zu einem recht günstigen Preis erstanden. Der Prozessor sollte 10 Monate alt sein und eine Original Rechnung von Cyberport sowie Boxed Verpackung sollte mitgeliefert werden. Das Ganze zum Sofort-Kauf Preis von 200 Euro zzgl. 4,90 Euro für den versicherten DHL Paket Versand. Des weiteren konnte man auch einen Preisvorschlag senden. Ich machte ein Gebot in Höhe von 180 Euro und dies wurde nach ein paar Stunden akzeptiert. Der Verkäufer schrieb mich auch direkt an und fragte ob ich noch Interesse an einem PC Gehäuse hätte, da er in seiner Auktion auf seine anderen Artikel hinwies. Ich einigte mich für ein 8GB RAM Kit von Crucial (Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600 MHz) auf 30 Euro, welche mit in das Paket des Prozessors sollten. Als Bezahlung wurde für beides PayPal gewählt/angeboten. Darüber hinaus bot mir der Verkäufer an eine Rechnung von Cyberport auf meinen Namen ausgestellt anzufragen die mir zugeschickt würde. Das ist dann wohl so etwas wie eine Abtrittserklärung für den Garantiefall wobei das bei Intel sowieso unnötig ist, denn die gewähren auf ihre Boxed CPUs ja 3 Jahre Garantie über die Seriennummer. Dachte mir aber eine Rechnung ist ja nicht verkehrt und die Originalrechnung vom November 2014 sollte ja sowieso dabei sein. 
Nun kam direkt am Freitag das Paket jedoch war ich (leider) nicht zu Hause und so wurde es bei einem (mir nicht bekannten) Nachbarn abgegeben.
Mit dem DHL Boten gab es bisher noch niemals irgendwelche Probleme muss man vorweg sagen.
Nun war die Überraschung beim Öffnen des Pakets groß, als ich alles darin fand...Boxed Lüfter in Boxed Verpackung, RAM Kit in OVP, Rechnung...Moment...da fehlt was....ich schaute mehrmals nach....gründlich..., aber ohne Zweifel fehlte das wichtigste Teil der Lieferung nämlich der Prozessor selbst!
Sofort...nein...nachdem ich NOCHMALS das Paket gründlich durchsuchte...schrieb ich über ebay den Verkäufer an. Keine Reaktion...am nächsten Tag irgendwann antwortete er mir kurz und bündig, dass der Prozessor aber drin war und ich diesen auch bekommen habe außer der DHL hätte das Paket unterwegs geöffnet und den Prozessor entwendet, was er aber für unwahrscheinlich hält. Mit anderen Worten teilte er mir durch die Blume mit, dass ICH ein Betrüger wäre und das Teil bekommen hätte und so täte als wäre dies nicht der Fall. Nun stand meine Freundin in der Küche neben mir als ich das Paket öffnete und könnte bezeugen, dass dort kein Prozessor drin war. Ich habe dem Verkäufer zugestimmt und geschrieben, dass ich es ebenfalls für unwahrscheinlich halte, dass DHL die Ware entnommen hat und angekündigt einen eBay Fall zu öffnen, damit eBay das klärt und ich entweder  meine Ware bekomme, oder eben mein Geld zurück.
Daraufhin wurde mir angeraten mir das zwei Mal zu überlegen also einen Fall aufzumachen und zu versuchen mir einen Gratis Prozessor zu beschaffen...im übrigen hätte die Post Mitarbeiterin in der Filiale gesehen wie er den Prozessor in das Paket gelegt hat. Das fand ich schon ziemlich dreißt und ab hier war ich mir ziemlich sicher auf einen Betrüger hereingefallen zu sein.
Ich machte natürlich einen Fall auf und schilderte nochmal den Ablauf und was im Paket enthalten war. Den RAM ließ ich außen vor, da dies ja nicht Bestandteil der Auktion war.  Es kam dann als Antwort zurück, dass er am Montag gleich bei der Post anrufen würde und dass wenn ich wirklich keinen Prozessor erhalten habe "wir" (wer auch immer mit wir gemeint war) alles tun werden was wir können, um diesen ausfindig zu machen. Nach kurzer Überlegung ob ich diesem Vorschlag zustimmen sollte oder nicht, antwortete ich dass ich zwar nicht wüsste was er sich von dem Anruf bei der Post versprechen würde aber dass er mich gern über das Ergebnis informieren könne. 
Der Anruf ergab, dass das Paket als versichertes Paket ohne Probleme zugestellt wurde. Der Verkäufer riet mir bei meiner lokalen Post Filiale eine Schadenanzeige zu erstatten und ebenfalls bei meinem Nachbarn nachzufragen. 
Nun bin ich am überlegen ob ich wirklich zur Post rennen sollte um dort Schadenanzeige zu erstatten. Was ich sicher nicht tun werde, ist bei meinem Nachbarn zu klingeln und ihn zu fragen ob er meinen Prozessor zufällig gestohlen hat.
Ich denke wenn ich zur Postfiliale gehe und Schadenanzeige erstatte und die Post sich dann weigert für den entstandenen Schaden zu haften, dann stehe ich am Ende ohne Ware und ohne Geld da. 
Hattet ihr schon mal einen ähnlichen Fall...Ware bezahlt und einen leeren Karton geliefert bekommen? Im Netz habe ich einige Fälle gelesen allerdings nicht eBay Fälle wo sich das Ganze über Monate zog. Teils hat die Post sich auch quer gestellt und gesagt, dass der Absender einen Antrag stellen müsse.
Muss sich der Verkäufer oder der Käufer mit der Post in Verbindung setzen? Wie sollte sich eBay richtig verhalten? Ich habe 100 Bewertung 100% positiv. Der Verkäufer hat 14 aber ohne Wertung da diese allesamt älter als 12 Monate sind. Der Ebayaccount von ihm ist aber schon recht alt (11 Jahre). Hätte es in der Vergangenheit schon öfter Probleme gegeben so würde er schlechte Bewertungen haben...die die zu sehen sind, sind aber alle positiv...allerdings sind 18 Stück vom gleichen Verkäufer mit fast identischem Text. Verkäuferbewertungen sind da nur 3 Stück...auch positiv. Etwas undurchsichtig.
Was gegen Betrug spricht ist, dass ich den RAM bekommen habe (funktioniert 1A) und die Rechnungen sind auch da. Die auf meinen Namen ausgestellte sowie die Originalrechnung. Ebay hält sich ja immer am Anfang raus und möchte dem Verkäufer Gelegenheit geben Stellung zu beziehen bzw. einen Versandbeleg zu erbringen, was in dem Fall ja irrelevant ist...die Sendungsnummer ist im Ebay System und das Paket wurde ja auch zugestellt nur eben die Ware nicht.

Was wäre eurer Meinung nach das schlaueste? Glaubt ihr anhand der Infos, dass es sich um einen Betrüger handelt? 
Vielleicht war er ja bisher "sauber" und das ist das erste Mal dass er so etwas versucht...vielleicht weil er selber schon auf Betrüger reingefallen ist...wer weiß. Ich finde es aber schwierig denn hier steht letzlich Aussage gegen Aussage. Er sagt die Ware war im Karton und ich sage der Karton war leer...zumindest war der Prozessor nicht drin...was interessieren da Verpackung und Boxed Lüfter.

Für Tipps und Anregungen wäre ich dankbar...da will man ein paar Euro sparen und dann so etwas...ich hoffe ich bleibe nicht auf den Kosten sitzen ansonsten war das verdammt teurer Arbeitsspeicher...8 GB für 215 Euro.


----------



## spidermanx (9. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*

Hallo ,

laut Forumsregeln darf man keine Rechtsberatung machen .

Ich denke der Tip wird erlaubt sein . Ich würde zu einem Anwalt gehen und ihn den Fall schildern , was man da am besten machen sollte und kann . 

Lg


----------



## mks1970 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*

Es gibt die prima Seite "Frag einen Anwalt". Das kostet nur 20 Euro oder so. 
Ich würde deine Beschreibung des Vorfalls bis auf die reinen Fakten zusammenfassen und da einstellen. Die Antworten sind meist von hoher Qualität (echte Anwälte) und ggf. kannst du den Fall auch einem Anwalt über geben, wenn du rechtlich Aussicht auf Erfolg hast. Das kann dir aber nur ein Anwalt definitiv beantworten. 

Ich habe die Seite bisher zweimal in Anspruch genommen und beide mal sehr fundierte und verständliche Antworten bekommen. Ich kann es nur empfehlen. Es bringt nix da in Foren zu fragen. Entweder ist eine Rechtsberatung völlig verboten oder du bekommst allenfalls Antworten von Nichtjuristen, was nix bringt da du keine Gewissheit hast ob die Antwort korrekt ist oder nicht.

Rechtsberatung und Rechtsfragen online. Finden Sie einen Rechtsanwalt bei frag-einen-anwalt.de


----------



## Stueppi (9. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*

Wäre ich ein Betrüger würde ich auch sagen das du versuchst mich zu zu betrügen.
Du wurdest betrogen und der versucht jetzt so zu tun als wäre er das Opfer. Sieh zu das du rechtliche Schritte gegen Ihn einleitest und hör nicht auf Aussagen wie "ob du dir das nciht lieber nochmal überlegen willst" oder das die Posttante das reinlegen beobachtet hat. Wer zeigt denn bitte seiner Posttante die CPU in der Packung die in den Karton mit füll Material versiegelt wird? Die hat besseres zu tun!


----------



## DKK007 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*

Eventuell den Karton nochmal anschauen, ob der vielleicht doch mal geöffnet worden war. Ist jetzt wo er offen ist natürlich etwas schwieriger. Oder doch mal nett beim Nachbarn nachfragen.


----------



## XT1024 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Wäre ich ein Betrüger würde ich auch sagen das du versuchst mich zu zu betrügen.


Ich auch aber durch diesen unbekannten Nachbarn wird der Fall auch nicht durchsichtiger.
Ein billiges Paketband entfernen, den vmtl. nicht neuen Karton ausräumen und neu verkleben wäre durchaus machbar.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*

Erst zum Nachbar gehen -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn du die CPU immer noch nicht hast

zu dem Typen fahren -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



immer noch keine CPU...

dann deinen Postboten -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun sollte die CPU wieder auftauchen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (9. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*

Wäre ziemlich dreist von deinem Nachbarn wenn er ihm tatsächlich entwendet hätte :/
Mal geschaut ob man das Paket unten am Boden oder so aufmachen kann oder ob man sonst in das Paket reinkommt ohne das Paketband aufzumachen?


----------



## Ersy90 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*

Ich höre zum ersten mal in meinem Leben das die von der Post zugucken wie ich was verpacke.


----------



## Moerli_me (9. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*



Ersy90 schrieb:


> Ich höre zum ersten mal in meinem Leben das die von der Post zugucken wie ich was verpacke.



Jop, ist auch völliger Blödsinn. Kenne mich bei der Post sehr gut aus und da würde es wirklich niemanden interessieren was du da in dein Paket packst. Vor allem kommen da jeden Tag 1000 Leute angelaufen, die wird nicht mal wissen wie der Typ aussieht. 
Und vor allem würde dir keiner Bezeugen, dass du Gegenstand xy in das Paket gepackt hast.

Ansonsten.. würde ich alle Schritte einleiten die möglich sind. Auch zur Post gehen, aber wenn das Paket ungeöffnet bei dir ankam wirst du eh keine Chance haben =/ Versichert bis zu einer gewissen Summe sind Pakete ja in der Regel. 

Könntest ja den Verkäufer fragen ob er sichs nicht noch mal überlegen will..

Viel Glück noch und nicht aufgeben


----------



## BenRo (9. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*



Ersy90 schrieb:


> Ich höre zum ersten mal in meinem Leben das die von der Post zugucken wie ich was verpacke.



Bei ner Warensendung wäre das durchaus üblich. Du bringst das Paket noch unverschlossen und die Mitarbeiter prüfen obs wirklich nur Ware + Rechnung erhält.


----------



## Robbster77 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*

Wow..so viele Antworten bereits, danke schon mal. Den Tipp mit der Rechtsberatungsseite werde ich evtl. dann umsetzen. Das Paket war ein gelbes direkt von der Post (in den meisten Postfilialen kann man die käuflich erwerben) und der Boden  ist einteilig und unbeschädigt gewesen. Das Paket war mit durchsichtigem Paketklebeband normal zugeklebt. Für mich unmöglich festzustellen ob es nachträglich verklebt wurde. Ich halte es auch für unwahrscheinlich wenn  auch nicht unmöglich dass jemand von der Post aufgemacht hat und den Inhalt entwendet hat.
Ich hatte den Verkäufer auch aufgefordert nochmal bei sich nachzuschauen ob der Inhalt vielleicht noch bei ihm ist, aus versehen natürlich. Er hat mir nochmals versichert, dass die CPU zu 100%  im Karton war als er diesen zuklebte (bei der Post). Dass die Postbeamtin als seine Zeugin bestätigen kann, dass der Karton nicht leer warm wage ich auch zu bezweifeln. Das ist nur leeres Gerede  schätze ich und ich habe nach Namen und Telefon Nr. der Dame gefragt worauf er aber nicht eingegangen ist.
Den Nachbarn würde ich jetzt erstmal noch nicht beschuldigen, zwar kenne ich ihn nicht, aber für so dreist halte ich ihn nicht. Anhand der Reaktionen vom Verkäufer glaube ich  auch eher, dass er da nicht die Wahrheit sagt.

Nochmals  danke für die Tipps...vielleicht hat ja noch jemand hier die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht und kann berichten wie er zu seinem Recht gekommen ist.


----------



## MfDoom (10. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*

Sofort einen Fall bei Ebay und paypal eröffnen, das hätte ich als erstes gemacht. Und ihm schreiben das du ihn anzeigst, was ich auch tun würde wenn Ebay und Paypal nichts bringt.
Aber immer freundlich und sachlich bleiben.


----------



## XE85 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*

Man sollte halt bei solchen Angeboten die einfach zu günstig erscheinen doppelt vorsichtig sein. 180€ für einen Prozessor der typischerweise bei ebay für 210 - 230€ verkauft wird, riecht förmlich nach einem Lockangebot. Man kann ja vorab klären ob Nachnahme möglich ist, dann kann man das Paket im Beisein des Postboten öffnen und erst dann zahlen wenn alles drin ist - ansonst das Paket einfach nicht annehmen.

Ich weiß, das hilft dem TE jetzt nicht wirklich, aber vielleicht ein paar anderen die das lesen. Zum konkreten Fall ist ohnehin nichts mehr zu sagen, ich fürchte halt dass das ganze ins leere laufen wird, denn selbst wenn man den VK findet, wer sagt das er die Summe (oder die Summen wenn es mehrer Opfer gibt) überhaupt zahlen kann.


----------



## MfDoom (10. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*

der Postbote lässt dich aber nicht das Paket öffnen ohne vorher zu bezahlen, das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Oder hast du das schon so gemacht?


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*

Du kannst das Geld bezahlen und dann mit dem DHL Mann das Paket gemeinsam öffnen.
Wenn der Inhalt nicht korrekt ist, hast du einen Zeugen, das ist immer hilfreich.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst das Geld bezahlen und dann mit dem DHL Mann das Paket gemeinsam öffnen.
> Wenn der Inhalt nicht korrekt ist, hast du einen Zeugen, das ist immer hilfreich.



Dafür ist es aber jetzt zu spät.
Da der Verkäufer alles bestreitet und Aussage gegen Aussage steht helfen jetzt nur 2 Sachen.
Polizei -> Betrug anzeigen, Anwalt -> Fall schildern und sehen was er/sie dazu sagt.
Vielleicht auch dem Verkäufer darüber informieren das du jetzt rechtliche Schritte einleiten wirst, und schauen wie er reagiert


----------



## XE85 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Oder hast du das schon so gemacht?



Na klar, wobei zugegeben noch kein Paket dabei war wo  der Inhalt nicht so war wie er sein sollte.


----------



## Metalic (10. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*

Habe mir nur den Startpost durchgelesen aber habe schon das ein oder andere Mal solche( und ähnliche Fälle) mitbekommen. Ich weiß nciht was bisher dabei rum gekommen ist, wie gesagt habe nur den ersten Post gelesen. Aber probieren kann man es immer. Kostet ja nichts.

Was ab und an ganz gut geklappt hat. Druck dir alles aus, den Schriftverkehr, die eBay Benachrichtigungen, alles was dazu gehört. Die DHL Benachrichtigung etc.pp. Geh damit zur Polizei, schilder den Jungs und Mädels deinen Fall und erstatte Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. Wichtig: Benenne deinen Verkäufer, deine Freundin und deinen Nachbarn als Zeugen.

Habe es schon paar mal gelesen, dass auf diese Weise Wunder geschehen wenn die Polizei plötzlich mitspielt.


----------



## doceddy (10. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass du zur Polizei gehen solltest. Vllt ist der Betrüger der Polizei schon bekannt, das würde deinen Argumenten ggü. Paypal helfen. Und mach einen Fall bei ebay auf. Als Käufer hast du bei Paypal Käuferschutz. Der Verkäufer muss erst nachweisen, dass er die CPU reingelegt hat.


----------



## longtom (10. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*



XE85 schrieb:


> Na klar, wobei zugegeben noch kein Paket dabei war wo  der Inhalt nicht so war wie er sein sollte.



Ganz sicher nicht , meine bessere hälfte arbeitet seit 15 Jahren bei der Post die lacht jetzt noch obwohl ich ihr den Post schon vor 15 min vorgelesen hab . 
Ausserdem wird sich kein Paketzusteller daneben hinstellen und warten bis du dein Paket aufgemacht und nachgesehen hast ,wär ja auch garnicht möglich die haben zwischen 120 und 150 Pakete an Tag (stell dir mal vor das würde jeder verlangen bei der Menge an Paketen ) .


----------



## mks1970 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*



Ersy90 schrieb:


> Ich höre zum ersten mal in meinem Leben das die von der Post zugucken wie ich was verpacke.


Das ist auch alles nur Gelaber. Hatte bei EBay mit so einem Strategen "die Freude" der erfand ganze Geschichten. Er würde eben von der Polizei kommen, hätte schon mit der Staatsanwaltschaft gesprochen usw. Hab mich fast in die Ecke geschmissen vor Lachen. Der wollte nachträglich den Preis drücken und behauptete die Ware wäre defekt angekommen. Nur zurückschicken wollte er auch nicht sondern 50% auf den Preisvals Wiedergutmachung. 

Nebenbei: Wenn man teure Waren über EBay verkauft immer mit Zeugen verpacken und direkt zusammen zur Post fahren und aufgeben. Unbedingt kurz einen kleinen Wisch aufsetzen wo das festgehalten wird. Beim Abholen ebenso: Von der Post mit Freund, Kollegen zusammen abholen und gemeinsam offenen. 

Hab ihn nur per Email ausgelacht und dann war Ruhe. Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat sich wegen den 24 Euro bisher auch nicht bei mir gemeldet. Kurz: Vergiss das Gesülze.Fakten aufschreiben, Anwalt fragen. Die beste Chance hast du wohl es von der Post erstattet zu bekommen oder vom Verkäufer. Nachbar? Vergiss es. Wie willst du das den beweisen?


----------



## XE85 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*



longtom schrieb:


> Ganz sicher nicht , meine bessere hälfte arbeitet  seit 15 Jahren bei der Post die lacht jetzt noch obwohl ich ihr den  Post schon vor 15 min vorgelesen hab .
> Ausserdem wird sich kein Paketzusteller daneben hinstellen und warten  bis du dein Paket aufgemacht und nachgesehen hast ,wär ja auch garnicht  möglich die haben zwischen 120 und 150 Pakete an Tag (stell dir mal vor  das würde jeder verlangen bei der Menge an Paketen ) .



Ich wohne im ländlichen Raum, bei uns hat ein Postbote keine 120 oder 150 Pakete zuzustellen. Bei uns werden Pakete zusammen mit der normalen Briefpost zugestellt und bis der Bote die Briefe/Zeitungen etc. in die anderen Briefkästen sortiert hat hab ich dreimal nachgeschaut ob alles im Paket ist. 

Mag sein dass das in (deutschen) Großstädten etwas anders ist - dann soll er es zur Poststation bringen (oder wo auch immer hin) und man holt es dann dort ab. Aber die Eile des Postboten wäre für mich kein Grund hier ein Risiko einzugehen.


----------



## longtom (10. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*

Ändert nichts daran das der Postbote nicht dazu Verpflichtet ist zu warten bis du dein Paket geöffnet hast ,und erst recht wird dir kein Postbote (auch nicht auf dem Lande ) dein Paket erst öffnen lassen und nach dem überprüfen ob alles drin ist die Nachnahme kassieren (denn wenn er das tut kann er sich gleich nen neuen Job suchen) .


----------



## Robbster77 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*

Den Ebay Fall habe ich ja bereits am Freitag eröffnet. Mit dem Gang zum Anwalt habe ich ebenfalls schon gedroht. Aktuell warte ich auf eine Rückmeldung des Verkäufers. Ich vermute er wird aber nicht zurückrudern. Ebay gibt dem Verkäufer noch bis zum 15.9. Zeit bevor sie sich einschalten. Wenn ebay nichts bewirken kann und mich auch nicht entschädigen kann, oder will, so werde ich auf jeden Fall Anzeige erstatten. Gegen unbekannt müsste ich ja nicht einmal Anzeige erstatten, denn ich habe Name sowie Anschrift vom Paket und der Rechnung. Meist kommt bei Anzeigen gegen Betrüger nichts heraus, aber ich würde es immer aus Prinzip schon machen, da ich Betrüger nicht einfach davon kommen lassen will, um sie noch zu ermutigen, das Ganze zu wiederholen. 
Ich denke unabhängig davon wie das ausgehen wird, iwerde ich bei ebay einfach gar keine Computer Hardware mehr kaufen, zumindest nicht von Privatpersonen. Am besten die paar Euro drauflegen und Neuware von renomierten Online Händlern wie Mindfactory kaufen. Wie lautet doch der Spruch so schön? Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei Mal? Traurig aber wahr so scheint es. Alternativ kann man natürlich in Foren wie diesem Handel betreiben. Ich denke hier gibt es bedeutend weniger "schwarze Schafe".

Sobald es Neuigkeiten gibt werde ich ein Update abliefern. 
Danke für eure Ratschläge.


----------



## Beam39 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*

Du sagtest du hast per Paypal gezahlt. Was ist mit dem Käuferschutz? Die greift in solchen Fällen doch in der Regel sofort und sperrt das Geld auf seinem Konto bis die Sache geklärt ist. Das hätte ich in erster Instanz getan.

E: Hast du dir davor nicht die Bewertungen von dem angeguckt? Ich schaue immer wieviel er bereits verkauft hat und wie die Bewertungen ausfallen.

Bei Usern mit wenig Verkäufen kaufe ich erst gar nicht..


----------



## cerbero (10. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*

One thing made myy day: 



> ....im übrigen hätte die Post Mitarbeiterin in der Filiale gesehen wie er den Prozessor in das Paket gelegt hat...


Genau.. ich werd immer wieder gebeten, meine Sachen doch Versandfertig zum Schalter zu bringen. 
Sorry, ich weiß das es nicht weiterhilft. Aber ich finds witzig,
Ansonsten, das was schön öfter da steht: Anwalt. Der kostet für 2 bis 3 Stunden auch inzwischen weniger als ein Prozessor.


----------



## Robbster77 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Auf Ebay Betrüger reingefallen?!*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Du sagtest du hast per Paypal gezahlt. Was ist mit dem Käuferschutz? Die greift in solchen Fällen doch in der Regel sofort und sperrt das Geld auf seinem Konto bis die Sache geklärt ist. Das hätte ich in erster Instanz getan.
> 
> E: Hast du dir davor nicht die Bewertungen von dem angeguckt? Ich schaue immer wieviel er bereits verkauft hat und wie die Bewertungen ausfallen.
> 
> Bei Usern mit wenig Verkäufen kaufe ich erst gar nicht..



Doch ich habe schon geschaut ob und was für Bewertungen bei Ebay hinterlegt waren. Alle 22 Bewertungen waren positiv, auch wenn da nur eine 14 hinter dem Ebay Namen steht und keine Prozentzahl eben weil nur die der letzten 12 Monate prozentual gewertet werden. Ich fand die 200 Euro für eine 10 Monate alte CPU die neu ca. 230 Euro kostet nun auch nicht ungewöhnlich teuer, habe die anderen Angebote für 220 Euro u.ä. als überteuert eingestuft. Dass dann die 180 Euro von ihm angenommen wurden, freute mich einerseits und ich erklärte es mir damit, dass offenbar die Mitinteressenten weitaus weniger boten und er das Teil dringend los werden wollte. Manchmal benötigt man ja Geld...

Der Punkt mit dem PayPal Käuferschutz ist auch eine Überlegung wert. Da es sich ja um eine Ebay Auktion handelte...habe ich automatisch gedacht, dass es mehr oder weniger das Gleiche ist...aber stimmt schon...wenn PayPal das Geld sofort einfriert bis eine Klärung zustande gekommen ist, dann beschleunigt es evtl. die Sache etwas.
Da es nun einen Ebay Fall gibt weiß ich nicht ob ich nun zusätzlich noch einen PayPal Fall eröffnen sollte...
Ich warte bis morgen ab, wenn keine Antwort erfolgt, dann wende ich mich an Ebay damit die versuchen das zu klären. Bisher wird ja nur das geschriebene dokumentiert in dem Fall, aber ebay hält sich noch raus.


----------

